# NSW Uber driver charged over death



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

GRETA STONEHOUSE
Australian Associated Press
An Uber driver has been charged after allegedly dropping off a passenger who fell into the pathway of a bus and died in Sydney's CBD.

A 30-year-old man got out of the ride-sharing vehicle at a set of traffic lights near the intersection of Bathurst Street in the early hours of June 17 and fell onto the road and into the path of a bus when the car accelerated, police allege.

It's alleged the 30-year-old Uber driver had been working for about 21 hours without a substantial break at the time of the incident, and he's due to face court in January charged with negligent driving occasioning death.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> GRETA STONEHOUSE
> Australian Associated Press
> An Uber driver has been charged after allegedly dropping off a passenger who fell into the pathway of a bus and died in Sydney's CBD.
> 
> ...


Lol,firstly good thread and reporting.This is one of many things that is waiting to occur more of.Know only one most alarming to me is NSW is regulated,why did th is idiot was allowed to work that long? And we in Victoria re going to be controlled from there,well someone is having a funeral and some one is paying the price


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber cars stopping, pax exiting/entering at all sorts of dangerous/illegal places. This is one thread to certainly take note of!


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> GRETA STONEHOUSE
> Australian Associated Press
> An Uber driver has been charged after allegedly dropping off a passenger who fell into the pathway of a bus and died in Sydney's CBD.
> 
> ...


Don't see how he drive 21 hours causes the accident. It might cause road accident Why is not the bus driver aware that there is a car stopping in the road and are not cautious. The government should set up new rule that is to get rid of some of the so call taxi zone taxi stand in the cbd and replace with drop off and pick up zone .no one is allow to park there . the taxi zone and stands are wasting a lot of road space . I m sure this will solve all the problems .


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Icecool said:


> Don't see how he drive 21 hours causes the accident. It might cause road accident Why is not the bus driver aware that there is a car stopping in the road and are not cautious. The government should set up new rule that is to get rid of some of the so call taxi zone taxi stand in the cbd and replace with drop off and pick up zone .no one is allow to park there . the taxi zone and stands are wasting a lot of road space . I m sure this will solve all the problems .


Lots off issues,lots!Rome wasnt built in a day.Your duty of care and common sense comes in to play here.There is alot of factors that determine things,but bottom line is to be alert and aware.Habe to train ones mind and keep the tasks at hand and act accordingly,we are only human and we make mistakes.Wisdom comes from knowledge and errors of ones way.So take care and do the right thing as much as humanly possible.


----------



## ronscar (Dec 2, 2017)

Good thread, 1 year into uber x and have learned to watch and warn my riders leaving car from driver side in traffic.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Icecool said:


> The government should set up new rule that is to get rid of some of the so call taxi zone taxi stand in the cbd and replace with drop off and pick up zone


drop off and pick up zones would be ranks, as uber x are not taxis they cannot have ranks.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Ben Hall said:


> drop off and pick up zones would be ranks, as uber x are not taxis they cannot have ranks.


But Uber is treat like a taxi in every other ways


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Icecool said:


> But Uber is treat like a taxi in every other ways


like a taxi but not a taxi. However there is uber taxi.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Ben Hall said:


> like a taxi but not a taxi. However there is uber taxi.


Agreed. You can be a "taxi" for one law, but not a "taxi" for another. That's simply how the law works.

Ranks should be exclusively for those vehicles with "taxi" emblazened on them, but we do need more drop-off/pickup-up points (that you can't park at) in busy areas for safety reasons. There are a few "charter vehicle" only spots in Perth, but not too many.


----------

